# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  ReAwakener Expands Proving Anyone Can Have A Lucid Dream - WebWire (press release)

## Dream Guide Team

*ReAwakener Expands Proving Anyone Can Have A Lucid Dream**WebWire (press release)*ReAwakener is pleased to announce the launch of a sister site teaching people how to have a lucid dream. This *Lucid Dreaming* information previously resided *...***

----------


## oniman7

Does this mean competition for DreamViews? lol
Hopefully, in actuality, this will give us some crossover between the two websites and some more (hopefully) contributing members.

----------

